# Stumble on start/fuel pressure?



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

FPR is back at the tank I believe. It is a return-less system.

Try this: Unhook the line to the purge valve on the back of the intake manifold when a hard start would normally occur. The valves are known to go bad on these cars & can cause a hard start after filling up the tank or sitting for a while because it floods the intake manifold with fuel vapors from the charcoal canister.


----------



## Edgy (Mar 1, 2017)

Thank for the input JB. I was Cruzado on here but couldnt log back on as that so I re registered. FYI - I m at 153K miles on this car..yeah...have a drink! I feel like the car runs better than ever since I replaced the above.

Car fires up perf after that initial start issue. I did get a code when I first got the problem- Misfire in Cyl 1. Thats why I replaced all the above and new battery too. I'll try that and in the end I'll report what it ended up being. Thanks again..


----------



## TeamNadomas (Sep 5, 2018)

What was the solution?


----------



## Zunchy (Feb 21, 2020)

I have a 2013 1.8 with a similar issue. In humid weather only when the car has been sitting for a while trying to start the car sometimes stumbles like its about to start but just keeps rumbling and shaking. When i shut it off and start it a second time it starts just fine. I have no issues after filling the tank up, the issue will happen randomly regardless of my fuel level.

I am wondering if the purge valve would be worth replacing or if these symptoms seem like something different may be causing the issue.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Zunchy said:


> I have a 2013 1.8 with a similar issue. In humid weather only when the car has been sitting for a while trying to start the car sometimes stumbles like its about to start but just keeps rumbling and shaking. When i shut it off and start it a second time it starts just fine. I have no issues after filling the tank up, the issue will happen randomly regardless of my fuel level.
> 
> I am wondering if the purge valve would be worth replacing or if these symptoms seem like something different may be causing the issue.


I would replace the purge valve as it sounds typical of the symptoms, they fail often, and they're pretty cheap anyway.


----------

